# Spare Wheel, Anybody?



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi, we are going long term touring in September in our new Cheyenne 660 and I am looking into getting a spare wheel, as you will know this model doesn't have one, only the FIAT foamy stuff, (technical term!) and an inflator. Has anyone out there done the same and where did you get the wheel from? What does it weigh and how much was it?

Thanks


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Annsman

I bought mine from a second hand spares outfit in Bristol on E-Bay complete with nearly new tyre £52.00.


Best regards
Broom


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spare wheel*

Hi

30 kg springs to mind as the weight of the spare. Don't ask where I have dug up that info, but it is in my mind.

Russell


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=47476

Check post from Camoyboy on above thread.

Has X250 rims for sale. 16 inch I think.


----------



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Annsman

I have an Autotrail Cheyenne 630 LB and I obtained my wheel rim from the Fiat Dealer about £75.00 and a budget tyre from a local tyre company around £40.00 but I think that was a very good deal at the time. Like you I was not happy doing 5000 miles plus without a spare. 

Steve


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I have put Ultraseal in the tyres but I also bought a spare, I could not find a secondhand one so I bought the metal bit from the local Fiat dealer and had a tyre fitted. The cost was around £90 for the rim and £60 for the tyre.
It weighs around 30kg and lives under the bed.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It's good to have friends


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
I was also unhappy not having a spare but was unable to locate a second hand wheel so had to purchase a new on for my Fiat 130 multijet.
I bought the wheel from a PUG dealer about £60 cheaper than the same thing from Fiat.

Colin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It is easy to get a wheel and tyre,but how about the cost of supply and fiting of the wheel carrier.

cabby


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

cabby said:


> It is easy to get a wheel and tyre,but how about the cost of supply and fiting of the wheel carrier.
> 
> cabby


I have considered this, but need to check if the waste tank in now placed where the spare wheel carrier used to be.

You could have this problem with any converter using X250 without the spare wheel carrier.

Someone did give the cost of a wheel carrier in another thread.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We don't need a wheel carrier as the Cheyenne 660 has an undertail storage area where the spare was kept on pre 2008 models. 

What I will need is somewhere to put the chairs, barbee stand, washing hangers and awning pole and winder if I put the spare in there!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Just a quick update. I have now wequipped myself with a spare. The wheel cost £93.00 from FIAT for a steel wheel. The tyre cost £75.00 for a mid range tyre at budget prices, ( I know the bloke who owns the tyre fitting place!). It also fit under the tail and so did all my stuff, so I'm a happy camper, (or soon will be!)

FYI, a "Continental" tyre, as fitted by FIAT will cost nearly £150.00 to replace, so drive carefully and avoid the sharp bits!

It did make me think though about my van and what an international effort it has taken to get it.

The engine and chassis are Italian, the tyres and SOG bog are German, the habitation part is put together in the UK by a company who is owned by the French and all the electrical bits are no doubt made further East again. No wonder we sometimes have problems with bits not being compatable!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> It is easy to get a wheel and tyre,but how about the cost of supply and fiting of the wheel carrier.
> 
> cabby


Cabby, we asked our dealer to supply one as when we ordered last September we had assumed that there was one. He did supply it, and put it in the rear garage.... 16" wheel.

We have tried to get the carrier and have it fitted, Alko have it for sale on their web site, but after lots of discussions with both them and Chelston, who were going to fit it - not problem there - but it was realised we do not have the extension to the rear chassis that incorporates the two oblong holes for the carrier to fit in.

Alko Technicians, have now confirmed that it is NOT possible to fit one to the Rapido 7090 chassis, so we are hoping to get to Rapido in France next month and see if they have any answers for us. We have currently got it strapped in the middle back stood down in the well, and strapped using the fixed points already there with one of those tension straps. We have now done over 2k (miles) with no mishap, and it was there when we weighed it on the weighbridge. (I had been concerned as it is right at the back and thought it not the best place!).

Incidentally it would NOT stand on the little sort of shelf against the back wall, being a 16in wheel, it was too big.

The only other thing I can think of is an external wheel fixed to the rear wall, which I am sure would necessitate further strengthening of the rear wall, and it wouldn't look very nice....so we are now resigned to it.

I have asked Alko if they could look at the possibility of putting in any extra holes between the wheels, as we have plenty of room there, and if one could be fitted and slid down it might work....

Personally I am beginning to think, that on this size of these vehicle, not providing a spare wheel, is dangerous and surely doesn't comply with all rules and regulations...after all a 4.25t motorhome stuck with a blow-out on a narrow road, albeit in Ireland, Scotland, Cornwall, France or wherever, blocking the road, is dangerous

Carol


----------

